# Bibliothek zum Verkleinern von Bildern (alle Fomate)



## TomTom2 (11. Feb 2009)

Hallo!

Kennt jdm. ne einfache Bibliothek zur verkleinerung von Bildern? Hab allemöglichen Formate zu thumbnailen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (11. Feb 2009)

Wieso Bibliothek? Das ist alles schon in der Standard-Klassenbibliothek eingebaut. Einige Möglichkeiten: http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2007/04/03/perils-of-image-getscaledinstance.html

P.S.: Was ist unter "allemöglichen Formate" zu verstehen?


----------



## Developer_X (11. Feb 2009)

cool!


----------



## Marco13 (11. Feb 2009)

Wenn unter "alle möglichen" mehr fällt als JPG, PNG und GIF hat man erstmal ein Problem....


----------

